# Chef Boyardee bottle



## CuB (Jul 21, 2018)

A couple weeks ago my wife n I attained a bottle that appears to say Boyardee on it.
We tried to contact the company for more information only to come up with a dead end.
Does anyone here know if they did make and lable bottles.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 22, 2018)

It certainly says Chef Boyardee, so evidently they did use glass bottles at one point.  Glass is pretty typical for pasta sauce anyway, so it doesn't surprise me that they did.  I'm not sure of the era here but it looks like it dates to the 1970s or so.


----------



## RCO (Jul 22, 2018)

its tough to determine its exact age with so little of the label remaining but it for sure says chef Boyardee , according to Wikipedia it was founded in 1928 but I doubt its that old , I'd personally guess 60's or 70's era


----------



## CuB (Jul 22, 2018)

We are digging an old dump it opened in 1938 ran until the 60's   we were about seven feet deep.
Thank you both for the feed back..


----------

